
Ask HN: Facebook ads best practices? - ardihi
Does anyone have any learnings or best practices to share about Facebook ads?<p>I&#x27;m looking to try Facebook ads and see what the conversion rate is for my website, but before I do that, I&#x27;d like to see what the community thinks about them. Thanks!
======
yurisplace
Hi man,

it really depends on the type of business/product you try to promote and your
FB PPC skills (targeting and creative).

Generally FB isn't a good place to generate direct eCommerce sales, but it's
great for Lead Gen, Branding, content promotion.

I'd recommend to start with one campaign and test 40-50 (not necessarily all
at once) ad targeting via separate ad group. If your budget is small so target
a small and precise audience and bid $20-$30 daily on each ad group.

That will give you an idea about what is the right way to target your
audience, who are they and what they do, and what type of creative drives the
best response from them.

Here is a recent post I wrote regarding Facebook targeting, you may find it
valuable as well.

[https://medium.com/@yurishub/7-facebook-ads-tips-to-help-
you...](https://medium.com/@yurishub/7-facebook-ads-tips-to-help-you-avoid-
wasting-advertising-dollars-12f8281bce44)

Good luck!

